# Hasselblad 500C



## tboux (Jul 2, 2014)

Inherited a Hassleblad 500C with a ton of accessories from my grandfather. Was told this was the epitome of camera quality back in the day. Anyone have any experience with them and if their still worth anything? Have been holding onto for years, but just dont have the room for it anymore and seeing if its worth trying to sell.


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Jul 2, 2014)

Have you tried a Google on it?  I would.


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 2, 2014)

Very nice kit. Looks like you have a '60s vintage 500C with 80mm Planar, 150mm Sonnar, 2 backs, extension tubes, stove pipe viewer and filters and hoods.

Back in day it was indeed the epitome of excellence and it'll still take a damn nice photo today. You just need a roll of 120 film. It still has considerable value. Use ebay to determine it's value.

To date your camera you use Victor Hasselbald Pictures like this:

V H P I C T U R E S
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0

Take off the back and look for the serial number on the body. Find the first two letters of the serial number and those are the year the camera was made. For example if the serial number begins RU then your camera was made in 1987.

Joe


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 2, 2014)

Ysarex said:


> To date your camera you use Victor Hasselbald Pictures like this:
> 
> V H P I C T U R E S
> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0
> ...



I like that - making cryptologists of us all


----------



## Derrel (Jul 2, 2014)

It's a nice-looking kit in pretty good shape it seems. I think the compartmented case is what adds the most value to the assemblage of equipment. A 500C and an 80 is no big deal...there are a zillion of them...same with silver-barrel 150's and other lenses of that era...but the carry/storage case is probably the most unique or uncommon piece....chimney viewfinders, focusing handles, all really,really common accessories. I'm not into camera collecting old Hasselblad, but I do know how appealing a "Grandfathers all-original, complete kit with original 196X case" might sound to a collector. There's something about a nice case, of the era, that makes this setup, to me, seem like it might be worth another $500 on top of the stuff sold a la carte.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 2, 2014)

We all knew I'd show up in here. 

SEND IT TO ME AND I WILL... KEEP IT. 

Anyway, as a kit it's worth a lot more than it is separately. As a Hassy fanboy, I can't fathom not giving it a whirl, but they're not for everyone. Keep it together. Don't separate it.

If I had the money to spare to make you a fair offer, I would happily do exactly that right now. Unfortunately, my tripod just quit and I need to buy something else.


----------



## limr (Jul 2, 2014)

It's worth nothing! Just ship it to me directly! 

Why can't I inherit stuff like this??? :angry1:


----------



## tboux (Jul 2, 2014)

limr said:


> It's worth nothing! Just ship it to me directly!





Thanks guys, Its definitely a neat item, just dont have room to display it and has just sat in a closet the last 10 years. Listed it on eBay so see what happens!


----------



## Monday (Jul 2, 2014)

tboux said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > It's worth nothing! Just ship it to me directly!
> ...



Happen to have a link? Will be fun to watch!


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 2, 2014)

Monday said:


> tboux said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



Looks like this one:

Hasselblad 500C Complete Set Medium Format Film Camera | eBay


----------



## tboux (Jul 3, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Monday said:
> 
> 
> > tboux said:
> ...



Thats it. Feel free to bid!


----------

